# stop-motion animation



## Alexandra (May 23, 2008)

Νομίζω ότι είναι προφανές από εδώ, ότι το stop-motion animation δεν είναι κινούμενα σχέδια, αλλά διάφορα αντικείμενα ή μαριονέτες. Παρόλα αυτά, εδώ το Πανεπιστήμιο Αιγαίου μιλάει για "κινούμενα σχέδια με την τεχνική stop-motion". Νομίζω ότι πρόκειται για γνωστή αδυναμία της ελληνικής απόδοσης: εδώ και χρόνια το animation έχει αποδοθεί "κινούμενα σχέδια" και ο animator ως "σχεδιαστής κινουμένων σχεδίων (μπλιαχ). Εγώ στον υπότιτλο το άφησα αμετάφραστο, stop-motion animation. Και πολύ συχνά έχω χρησιμοποιήσει τον όρο "ανιμέιτορ". Ποια είναι η γνώμη σας;


----------



## cythere (May 23, 2008)

Το "stop motion animation" το έχω συναντήσει και ως "τεχνική animation καρέ-καρέ".


----------



## Alexandra (May 23, 2008)

Η "τεχνική animation καρέ-καρέ" απεικονίζει καλύτερα την πραγματικότητα, αφήνοντας αμετάφραστο το animation, αντί να το πει "κινούμενα σχέδια" όπως -δυστυχώς- έχει επικρατήσει.


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2008)

Οι μόνες προσθήκες που έχω να κάνω:
τεχνική «στοπ μόσιον» (κατά το «ανιμέιτορ» — παρεμπ, κρίμα που άλλη σημασία έχει πια ο «ανιματέρ») και
τεχνική «καρέ-καρέ» (καμία σχέση με την καρέτα-καρέτα).

Edit: _πάλι άργησα_


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 6, 2010)

Έβαλα ερώτηση στο proz, και δείτε τι έγραψε ένας σχολιαστής που λέει ότι έχει σχέση με το αντικείμενο:


> Το animation είναι εξ ορισμού καρέ-καρέ. Όλα τα είδη animation καρέ-καρέ είναι. Το stop motion animation είναι animation αληθινών αντικειμένων, μαριονετών, πηλού κλπ. Υπάρχει και ο όρος animation αντικειμένων, αλλά το stop motion περιλαμβάνει και μαριονέτες, cut-outs κλπ. Όλοι χρησιμοποιούν τον αγγλικό όρο.


----------



## LostVerse (Dec 6, 2010)

Υπάρχει διαφορά μεταξύ του _ανιμέιτορ_ και _ανιματέρ_ στην απόδοση; Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το δεύτερο έχει και την έννοια του _διασκεδαστή_.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 7, 2010)

Στην ελληνική χρήση της αντίστοιχης ορολογίας, άλλο είναι το ανιμέιτορ και άλλο το ανιματέρ.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 8, 2010)

Όντως, ο όρος animation "καρέ-καρέ" δεν είναι σωστός, γιατί τα περισσότερα είδη animation που βλέπουμε στην τηλεόραση και τον κινηματογράφο, καρέ-καρέ είναι. Συγκεκριμένα: τα παραδοσιακά κινούμενα σχέδια του Ντίσνεϋ, είναι σχέδια και εικόνες που ζωγραφίζονται πάνω σε ζελατίνα και τα οποία αλλάζουν ελαφρά από ζελατίνα σε ζελατίνα και στη συνέχεια φωτογραφίζονται καρέ-καρέ ή καρέ ανά καρέ, δίνοντας έτσι την ψευδαίσθηση της κίνησης. Ή τεχνικές όπως η φωτογράφιση αντικειμένων, μαριονετών, πηλού ή ακόμα και ηθοποιών καρέ ανά καρέ (και σπανιότερα καρέ-καρέ) για να δώσουν την ψευδαίσθηση της κίνησης. Το animation στην πλειοψηφία του γίνεται καρέ-καρέ και αυτή είναι η βασική αρχή πάνω στην οποία λειτουργεί, εκμεταλλευόμενη το φαινόμενο του _μετεικάσματος _(persistence of vision). Αν δείτε και τη συζήτηση στην Wikipedia (στο λήμμα stop-motion), θα δείτε ότι κάποιοι αντιδρούν στον όρο "frame-by-frame animation" που ο συντάκτης τον δίνει ως συνώνυμο του stop-motion. Ακόμα και στον υπολογιστή καρέ-καρέ γίνεται η δουλειά, αν και πλέον όχι μόνο. 

Από εκεί και πέρα, οι περισσότεροι όταν μιλάνε για stop-motion animation εννοούν animation μαριονετών ή αντικειμένων (όπως π.χ. Ο εφιάλτης πριν από τα Χριστούγεννα του Τιμ Μπέρτον, οι Wallace & Gromit ή οι ταινίες του Σβάνκμάγιερ), όπου οι κούκλες κινούνται πόντο-πόντο και και ενδεχομένως και η κάμερα. To σχετικό λήμμα της Wikipedia συμπεριλαμβάνει και άλλες τεχνικές στο stop-motion, οι οποίες έχουν τη δική τους ονομασία και οι οποίες είναι stop-motion, αλλά γενικά αναφερόμαστε σε αυτές με τα δικά τους ονόματα.

Νομίζω ότι ο όρος *animation stop-motion (στοπ μόσιον)* ή πιο χαλαρά *animation αντικειμένων*, είναι επαρκής. 

Μερικά παραδείγματα:

1. με αντικείμενα





2. με πλαστελίνη





3. με cut-outs (ντεκουπαρισμένα χαρτιά)





4. με ηθοποιούς (pixillation), είχε πάρει και Όσκαρ





Προσθήκη: και κάποια παραδείγματα άμμου ή μπογιάς πάνω σε γυαλί που φωτογραφίζεται καρέ-καρέ και δίνει την ψευδαίσθηση της κίνησης:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 8, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Νομίζω ότι ο όρος *animation stop-motion (στοπ μόσιον)* ή πιο χαλαρά *animation αντικειμένων*, είναι επαρκής.


Αφελείς απορίες:

1. Γιατί animation stop-motion και όχι stop-motion animation? Ο προσδιορισμός δεν πρέπει να πάει πρώτος?

2. Μπορούμε να το λέμε σκέτο stop-motion? Ειδικά εγώ που θα το βάλω σε παιδικό βιβλίο, να μην παραφορτώσω τα παιδάκια (ίσως επιλέξω τελικά το στοπ-μόσιον, αλλά να πω την αλήθεια δε με ενθουσιάζει).


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 8, 2010)

AoratiMelani said:


> Αφελείς απορίες:
> 
> 1. Γιατί animation stop-motion και όχι stop-motion animation? Ο προσδιορισμός δεν πρέπει να πάει πρώτος?



Εγώ θα έβαζα τον προσδιορισμό δεύτερο ακριβώς για να είναι σαφές ότι πρόκειται για προσδιορισμό. 


AoratiMelani said:


> 2. Μπορούμε να το λέμε σκέτο stop-motion? Ειδικά εγώ που θα το βάλω σε παιδικό βιβλίο, να μην παραφορτώσω τα παιδάκια (ίσως επιλέξω τελικά το στοπ-μόσιον, αλλά να πω την αλήθεια δε με ενθουσιάζει).



Αν πρόκειται για παιδάκια, πέστο animation με μαριονέτες ή κούκλες (γιατί αυτό νοείται με τον όρο στη συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των περιπτώσεων) ή animation αντικειμένων ή ταινίες με μαριονέτες και αντικείμενα ή όποιο συνδυασμό των ανωτέρω βολεύει εσένα. Επίσης, ταινίες με κίνηση αντικειμένων/μαριονετών. 

Το pixillation ούτως ή άλλως είναι τεχνική που χρησιμοποιείται σε πειραματικές ταινίες και αυτό πολύ σπάνια.


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2010)

Έψαξα μήπως έχει προταθεί κάτι με το επίθετο _φωτογραφικός_ (κάποιος μιλάει για animation φωτογραφιών) επειδή τελικά η κύρια διαφορά είναι ότι εκεί που το κλασικό κινούμενο σχέδιο είναι σχέδιο, το «στοπ μόσιον» είναι φωτογραφία. Όχι λοιπόν καρέ-καρέ αλλά φωτό-φωτό. :)


----------



## TryHarder (Mar 24, 2011)

Να προσθέσω κάποια πράγματα... (προσφέρω μοντέλα και κινούμενα σχέδια επαγγελματικά).

Το "σχέδια" στα "κινούμενα σχέδια" δεν είναι απαραίτητο να είναι δισδιάστατα (2D). Σχέδια (designs) μπορούν να είναι και τρισδιάστατα (κάτι που επίσης κάνω συχνά). Από αυτό έχω να προτείνω το "κινούμενα σχέδια μοντέλων".

Αν λάβουμε το "σχέδια" αποκλειστικά ως "σχέδια δισδιάστατα", τότε θα μπορούσαμε να εκφράσουμε το "stop-motion animation" ως "κινούμενα μοντέλα" (τεχνική κινουμένων μοντέλων). 

Το έχω ακούσει και σαν "καρέ-καρέ", κατι που δεν με ενοχλεί ιδιαίτερα. Αν υπολογίσουμε ότι και το "animation" και το "stopmotion" ήταν νεολογισμοί που υιοθετήθηκαν όχι επειδή ήταν "σωστοί" αλλά επειδή οι βιομηχανίες που τις πρωτοτύπωσαν/υιοθέτησαν είχαν τεράστια δύναμη. Ως γνωστόν animation σημαίνει "ζωογόνηση", "ζωηρότητα" κλπ δεν είχε αρχικά κάτι να κάνει με ταινίες και κινούμενα σχέδια οποιουδήποτε τύπου.

Τι θέλω να πω με αυτό; Όταν έχουμε να κάνουμε με δημιουργικές εργασίες και ορισμούς... μήπως πρέπει να γινόμαστε και εμείς δημιουργικοί στην μετάφραση και τους νεολογισμούς; Ξέρω... αυτή είναι δουλειά της συγκεκριμένης βιομηχανίας και όχι του μεταφραστή, αλλά μήπως η σχετικά φτωχή ελληνική βιομηχανία θέλει λίγη βοήθεια;

Γνώμη μου είναι ότι αν μια ομάδα σχεδιάσει/ζωγραφίσει πχ. την λέξη "scanner" τα αποτελέσματα θα είναι πολύ λιγότερο δημιουργικά και ποικιλόμορφα από το αν κάποιος σχεδίαζε την λέξη "σαρωτής". Μήπως και το "animation"/"animator" μας δίνει και αυτό πιο φτωχά αποτελέσματα;


----------

